# Quand'e che avete pianto apparte x amore o x casi estremi?



## Old Alexantro (27 Ottobre 2008)

io x lui
avevo 13 anni quando mori' ma ero malato nel vero senso della parola x Senna.....
piansi come un vitello x 2 giorni di fila e purtroppo quel giorno ero pure a Imola 
di li' in poi ho praticamente smesso di seguire la formula1


----------



## Old Confù (28 Ottobre 2008)

I film valgono?!? nn tutti però...quelli che più mi fanno piagere sono quelli sul rapporto genitori figli...


----------



## Old sperella (28 Ottobre 2008)

L'ultima volta per una storia letta qui (  e son seria , non mi riferisco alla pecora ! :c_laugh

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...in generale , a periodi , per film drammatici piuttosto che per storie di cronaca .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Mi impressiona il pianto improvviso durante la lettura.
Ho pianto per Benjamin Malaussene di Pennac (chi ha letto la serie saprà quando).
Ho pianto per Cani neri e Bambini nel tempo di McEwan


----------



## tatitati (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io x lui
> avevo 13 anni quando mori' ma ero malato nel vero senso della parola x Senna.....
> piansi come un vitello x 2 giorni di fila e purtroppo quel giorno ero pure a Imola
> di li' in poi ho praticamente smesso di seguire la formula1


 
io ero in giro con amici.. ho pianto anche io per due giorni di fla.. ogni anno lo ricordo quel giorno.. sempre nel mio cuore.

piango sempre. per rabbia per amore per tristezza, ma soprattutto per impotenza...


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> I film valgono?!? nn tutti però...quelli che più mi fanno piagere sono quelli sul rapporto genitori figli...


 certo che valgono


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io x lui
> avevo 13 anni quando mori' ma ero malato nel vero senso della parola x Senna.....
> piansi come un vitello x 2 giorni di fila e purtroppo quel giorno ero pure a Imola
> di li' in poi ho praticamente smesso di seguire la formula1


ti quoto ale, al 1000%.
Io quel giorno ero in autostrada e stavo partendo per il viaggio di nozze, sono rimasta così sconvolta che mio marito mi ha dovuto letteralmente trascinare di peso per tutto l'aereoporto e piansi per tutto il viaggio.
Dopo le uscite di scena di Lauda e di Prost, spariva l'ultimo eroe della F1.
Anch'io, da quel giorno, non ho più seguito.


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ti quoto ale, al 1000%.
> Io quel giorno ero in autostrada e stavo partendo per il viaggio di nozze, sono rimasta così sconvolta che mio marito mi ha dovuto letteralmente trascinare di peso per tutto l'aereoporto e piansi per tutto il viaggio.
> Dopo le uscite di scena di Lauda e di Prost, spariva l'ultimo eroe della F1.
> Anch'io, da quel giorno, non ho più seguito.


 io purtroppo ero a vedere la corsa....alla tosa quindi lontano dal punto dell'incidente....ricordo bene il silenzio surreale nei momenti in cui interruppero  la gara x l'incidente. All'epoca nn c'erano telefonini e videofonini vari quindi le notizie erano molto frammentate e confuse....si parlava che fosse grave ma mai avrei pensato a una fine cosi drammatica.....mentre ero in fila x uscire dall'autodromo vidi un gruppo di brasiliani piangenti ed ebbi un pessimo presentimento...poi in auto con mio padre accesi la radio e li ebbi la conferma di tutto


----------



## Old topi (28 Ottobre 2008)

Quando ho pianto? 
Ho pianto tanto, una notte intera e il mio cuore continua a piangere per un amore "impossibile" ma il pianto più grande è stato per la morte della bambina di un mio caro amico


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

A me francamente un uomo che piange mette a disagio..


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

topi ha detto:


> Quando ho pianto?
> Ho pianto tanto, una notte intera e il mio cuore continua a piangere per un amore "impossibile" ma il pianto più grande è stato per la morte della bambina di un mio caro amico


 il titolo del topic dice chiaro ...quando avete pianto apparte x amore o x casi estremi


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io x lui
> avevo 13 anni quando mori' ma ero malato nel vero senso della parola x Senna.....
> piansi come un vitello x 2 giorni di fila e purtroppo quel giorno ero pure a Imola
> di li' in poi *ho praticamente smesso di seguire la formula1*


Stessa cosa ho fatto io, quando Gilles se n'è andato...


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> A me francamente un uomo che piange mette a disagio..


  a me una donna che si masturba invece


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me una donna che si masturba invece


caxxo c'entra?


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> caxxo c'entra?


 e' un disagio anche quello


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' un disagio anche quello


sivvabbène


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me una donna che si masturba invece
























   sempre lì si finisce eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

a parte che è un disagio abbastanza raro in un uomo poi la madonna dei permalosi 'sti nuovi arrivati! mado'


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> sempre lì si finisce eh...


 che te devo di'
mi mette a disagio....xche significa che se lo fa davanti a me non posso essere partecipe......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




scusate l'ot


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte che è un disagio abbastanza raro in un uomo poi la madonna dei permalosi 'sti nuovi arrivati! mado'


 xche permalosi????


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> che te devo di'
> mi mette a disagio....xche significa che se lo fa davanti a me non posso essere partecipe.........
> 
> 
> ...


mica è detto...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Ottobre 2008)

ma via, ma che c'entra la masturbazione, via!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













medusa: l'uomo nn è di pietra, possiamo piangere anche noi... (parzialmente OT: mi sembra che ultimamente in fatto di sterotipi sugli uomini nn si scherzi, l'uomo deve pagare a cena, l'uomo è cogl*one se si pente, l'uomo è bastardo xkè nn chiama mai il giorno dopo, l'uomo nn deve chiedere mai e nn deve piangere mai... uff... se così fosse, sotto certi aspetti nn mi sento un uomo... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io x lui
> avevo 13 anni quando mori' ma ero malato nel vero senso della parola x Senna.....
> piansi come un vitello x 2 giorni di fila e purtroppo quel giorno ero pure a Imola
> di li' in poi ho praticamente smesso di seguire la formula1


 
Io in quel momento stavo studiando storia (ero alle medie) in salotto con la tv accesa e la corsa in sottofondo... lo ricordo come fosse successo ieri, ho pianto di nuovo per lui qualche mese fa vedendo uno speciale sulla rai.
Poi i film (anche i cartoni animati a dire la verità, ogni volta che vedo Spirit non posso farne a meno!!!), quando ho visto la prima volta Vento di passioni ho iniziato a piangere alla seconda scena fino alla fine... non ho mai capito il perchè, sarà dipeso dal periodo. Ho pianto moltissimo l'anno scorso a maggio quando ho fatto sopprimere la mia cavallina, il pianto è andato avanti per mesi e ogni tanto ripensandoci o quando vedo una sua foto ritorna (mio papà dice che tengo le lacrime in tasca, sono una "vajote"!)


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

l'ultima volta che ho pianto sarà stato 3 mesi fa, stavo tornando a casa già scazzatissima, con pensieri tristi, sai quelle sere in cui aspetti solo l'occasione per aprire i rubinetti e frignare un pò. Al lato della strada ho visto un cucciolo morto.
ho pianto praticamente tutta la strada, la sera a casa, e di notte.
e poi mi sono resa conto di una cosa strana. a me manca fisicamente freddy mercury.
mi dispiace proprio che sia morto. e ne sento la mancanza


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

a quanto vedo la morte di Senna x molti anche qua non e' stata una cosa indifferente
io ricordo i suoi funerali nella natia San Paolo in brasile.....4 milioni di persone......a detta di molti il maggior evento funebre del secolo....forse secondo solo alle esequie del Papa 3 anni fa.....


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma via, ma che c'entra la masturbazione, via!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frena, corno. Non ho detto che l'uomo che piange mi fa cacare o non è un uomo. Ho detto che mi mette a disagio. Perché piangere di fronte a qualcuno è un denudarsi totale che m'imbarazza alquanto. Anche una donna che piange (se non ho una certa confidenza mi mette a disagio).
Nessuno stereotipo..
Comunque io ultimmente piango spesso. Per paura, per rabbia , per commozione

e la masturbazione non c'entrava un casso


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Frena, corno. Non ho detto che l'uomo che piange mi fa cacare o non è un uomo. Ho detto che mi mette a disagio. Perché piangere di fronte a qualcuno è un denudarsi totale che m'imbarazza alquanto. Anche una donna che piange (se non ho una certa confidenza mi mette a disagio).
> Nessuno stereotipo..


il mio era un discorso generale indipendentemente da quel che hai scritto tu, ho riportato solo quello che ho letto ultimamente qui... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Asudem ha detto:


> Comunque io ultimmente piango spesso. Per paura, per rabbia , per commozione








piangi anche perchè hai ancora male al dentino?


----------



## Old ASTRA (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Frena, corno. Non ho detto che l'uomo che piange mi fa cacare o non è un uomo. Ho detto che mi mette a disagio. Perché piangere di fronte a qualcuno è un denudarsi totale che m'imbarazza alquanto. Anche una donna che piange (se non ho una certa confidenza mi mette a disagio).
> Nessuno stereotipo..
> Comunque io ultimmente piango spesso. Per paura, per rabbia , per commozione
> 
> e la masturbazione non c'entrava un casso


 
Quoto, la scorsa settimana mi è capitato di vedere gli occhi lucidi alla mia migliore amica, parlando di un problema di famiglia... ci sono rimasta malissimo, perchè se sto male io so che cosa sento, che cosa provo e dove arriva il mio dolore, se vedo qualcun altro che sta male non so dove arriva il suo dolore e ci sto davverdo di schifo!


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'ultima volta che ho pianto sarà stato 3 mesi fa, stavo tornando a casa già scazzatissima, con pensieri tristi, sai quelle sere in cui aspetti solo l'occasione per aprire i rubinetti e frignare un pò. Al lato della strada ho visto un cucciolo morto.
> ho pianto praticamente tutta la strada, la sera a casa, e di notte.
> e poi mi sono resa conto di una cosa strana. a me manca fisicamente freddy mercury.
> mi dispiace proprio che sia morto. e ne sento la mancanza


 
sai Bru che insegnando a mia figlia ad ascoltare i queen e quindi ascoltandoli spesso, ho la stessa impressione? e anche lei, nonostante nn abbia vissuto la cosa.
pensavo di essere pazza, ma vedo che nn sono l'unica....


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> sai Bru che insegnando a mia figlia ad ascoltare i queen e quindi ascoltandoli spesso, ho la stessa impressione? e anche lei, nonostante nn abbia vissuto la cosa.
> pensavo di essere pazza, ma vedo che nn sono l'unica....


allora siamo in 3  

	
	
		
		
	


	




davvero...quando ascolti certe sue canzoni ti sembra che ti manchi qualcuno che hai conosciuto


----------



## Old cornofrancese (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> allora siamo in 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4, please... i queen sono veramente dei miti, genialità ed emozioni che nessun altro gruppo offre, hanno attraversato i tempi con il loro stile, dai primi album molto rock anni 70, agli ultimi più tecnologici, maturi e permeati di una malinconia... ho l'album 'made in heaven' pubblicato postumo su vinile bianco, lo tengo come una reliquia!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Ottobre 2008)

ieri sera.

Ieri sera sotto la doccia ho pianto come un bambino.

Dieci minuti di sano pianto liberatorio.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ieri sera.
> 
> Ieri sera sotto la doccia ho pianto come un bambino.
> 
> Dieci minuti di sano pianto liberatorio.


come lacrime nella pioggia...


----------



## Old belledejour (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io x lui
> avevo 13 anni quando mori' ma ero malato nel vero senso della parola x Senna.....
> piansi come un vitello x 2 giorni di fila e purtroppo quel giorno ero pure a Imola
> di li' in poi ho praticamente smesso di seguire la formula1



Io piansi quando mori il Papa nonostante fossi atea
Piango un 30 minuti ogni volta che guardo Ghost ( domenica rifà)
Piango per alcuni libri.
Piango quando leggo alcune cose di Freud.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

piango ogni volta che guardo "tutto su mia madre" di almodovar.
la colonna sonora poi è bellissima.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPrM5ETck6E


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> come lacrime nella pioggia...


 
.....


----------



## Old Angel (28 Ottobre 2008)

Purtroppo gli avvenimenti degli ultimi anni mi hanno cambiato....non ho più lacrime, le ultime lacrime mi sono uscite a stenti solo per le mie 4 ernie.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Io più che piangere mi commuovo, che è lo step immediatamente prima delle lacrime, quello del nodo in gola, per intenderci. 

Mi commuovono le seguenti cose:

1) Certa musica.
2) Certi dipinti.
3) Certi libri.
4) Certe frasi.
5) Il corteo del primo maggio.
6) Le navi da guerra (solo quelle belle).

Nel complesso direi che sono facile alla commozione. Non so se sia un limite, forse sì, probabilmente dovrei commuovermi di meno, ma alla commozione (come all'erezione) non si comanda.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Purtroppo gli avvenimenti degli ultimi anni mi hanno cambiato....non ho più lacrime, le ultime lacrime mi sono uscite a stenti solo per le mie 4 ernie.


azz che male... 4 ernie....
immagino alla schiena e per colpa di tutto il nervoso accumulato.
e proprio vero che si somatizza...


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Nel complesso direi che sono facile alla commozione. Non so se sia un limite, forse sì, probabilmente dovrei commuovermi di meno, ma alla commozione (*come all'erezione*) non si comanda.


come ti capisco....


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Io più che piangere mi commuovo, che è lo step immediatamente prima delle lacrime, quello del nodo in gola, per intenderci.
> 
> Mi commuovono le seguenti cose:
> 
> ...









ah bè guarda se ti commuovi per una nave da guerra non oso immaginare quale potrebbe essere il tuo film preferito...
hostel?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> come ti capisco....


 
....in positivo e in negativo (ahimè).


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

*IO*

Io piango tutte le volte che ascolto Questa canzone:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vq9lIT9Zh8c


Ciao Augusto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ah bè guarda se ti commuovi per una nave da guerra non oso immaginare quale potrebbe essere il tuo film preferito...
> hostel?


 
Gli ammutinati del Bounty


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io piango tutte le volte che ascolto Questa canzone:​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ho pianto un casino (peccato che non ci fosse anche un bell'incrociatore).


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Ho pianto un casino (peccato che non ci fosse anche un bell'incrociatore).


il sebastopoli magari...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Gli ammutinati del Bounty


madò... ma che film guardi?
'na tragedia di film in tutti i sensi...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il sebastopoli magari...


 
Se è un incrociatore lanciamissili piango il doppio.


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> madò... ma che film guardi?
> 'na tragedia di film in tutti i sensi...


era bellissimo! anch'io mi sono commossa.


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Gli ammutinati del Bounty


Avrei scommesso su questo 

http://www.20thfox.it/dvd/quelli_della_san_pablo-101354/101354/

Fu veramente un bel film.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Se è un incrociatore lanciamissili piango il doppio.


era un incrociatore della ex yugoslavia il nome era scritto in cirillico.


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> madò... ma che film guardi?
> 'na tragedia di film in tutti i sensi...


Gli ammutinati del Buonty è una figata pazzasca. 

C'è il capitano paranoico che punisce tutti ingiustamente, il bellone di turno che animato da spirito di giustizia guida l'ammutinamento per poi tenere a freno la ciurma esacerbata, c'è la ciurma esacerbata, e poi finiscono tutti in un'isola bellissima a trombare (gratuitamente) con le native (non so se tromberei con una nativa, seppure gratuitamente. E se è zozza? Se mi attacca le malattie? Se poi esce suo fratello con un forcone?).
Alla fine il perfido capitano, mollato dal bellone su una scialuppa con la bussola e il sestante (il perfido capitano sarà pure perfido, ma è un manico) arriva in porto e manda un veliero (altra commozione) ad acchiappare la perfida ciurma (che nel frattempo si era stordita a forza di trombare con le native e ad evitare i colpi di forcone) e finiscono tutti impiccati.

Gli ammuntinati del Bounty è una figata pazzasca.


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Gli ammutinati del Buonty è una figata pazzasca.
> 
> C'è il capitano paranoico che punisce tutti ingiustamente, *il bellone di turno* che animato da spirito di giustizia guida l'ammutinamento per poi tenere a freno la ciurma esacerbata, c'è la ciurma esacerbata, e poi finiscono tutti in un'isola bellissima a trombare (gratuitamente) con le native (non so se tromberei con una nativa, seppure gratuitamente. E se è zozza? Se mi attacca le malattie? Se poi esce suo fratello con un forcone?).
> Alla fine il perfido capitano, mollato dal bellone su una scialuppa con la bussola e il sestante (il perfido capitano sarà pure perfido, ma è un manico) arriva in porto e manda un veliero (altra commozione) ad acchiappare la perfida ciurma (che nel frattempo si era stordita a forza di trombare con le native e ad evitare i colpi di forcone) e finiscono tutti impiccati.
> ...


definire marlon brandon il bellone di turno è incostituzionale!!!


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> era un incrociatore della ex yugoslavia il nome era scritto in cirillico.


 
Maddai. Se è bello mi commuovo, altrimenti no.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era bellissimo! anch'io mi sono commossa.


madò ma ci avete proprio il senso del tragico, allora...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> definire marlon brandon il bellone di turno è incostituzionale!!!


 
E' quello di Ultimo tango, vero? Ecco, Ultimo Tango a Parigi mi commuove (anche in assenza di natanti).


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> Maddai. Se è bello mi commuovo, altrimenti no.


o senti carino... se vuoi vederlo cercati una tastiera in cirillico e digita sebastopoli scritto in cirillico su googlenoskj.


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> E' quello di Ultimo tango, vero? Ecco, Ultimo Tango a Parigi mi commuove (anche in assenza di natanti).


non so perchè sento di sapere esattamente in quale scena del film   ti sei commosso


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> o senti carino... se vuoi vederlo cercati una tastiera in cirillico e digita sebastopoli scritto in cirillico su *googlenoskj*.


Anna ti ricordi di Nioski?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

Lineadombra ha detto:


> E' quello di *Ultimo tango*, vero? Ecco, Ultimo Tango a Parigi mi commuove (anche in assenza di natanti).


che poi è tutto tranne che un film sul sesso...
ha commosso anche me.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Anna ti ricordi di Nioski?


certo!


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che poi è tutto tranne che un film sul sesso...
> ha commosso anche me.


io l'ho trovato una cagata pazzesca


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io l'ho trovato una cagata pazzesca


ma cosa parlo a fare con te.. passami ringhio...


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so perchè sento di sapere esattamente in quale scena del film ti sei commosso


Non in quella lattiero-casearia


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che poi è tutto tranne che un film sul sesso...
> ha commosso anche me.


Giusto.


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma cosa parlo a fare con te.. passami ringhio...


l'hai visto non ti muovere?


----------



## Old Lineadombra (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io l'ho trovato una cagata pazzesca


 
Non ti seguo.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

ultimo tango a parigi è un film straordinario... perché le immagini sono come le pennellate di colore che fanno il quadro. l'emozione era già nell'artista che ha voluto raccontarcela attraverso le immagini.
il sesso come medicina. anche in film blu, per kieslowski, il sesso è la migliore medicina per uscire da un grande dolore...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'hai visto non ti muovere?


lo ho visto, ma rispetto al libro mi è piaciuto decisamente meno.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Ottobre 2008)

io mi commuovo per quasi tutti i film


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

*mi sento chiamata in causa*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma cosa parlo a fare con te.. passami ringhio...


anche a ringhio è sembrata una cacata


----------



## Old geisha (28 Ottobre 2008)

Io piango molto facilmente, sono una dal frignino facile. Ma per assurdo lo faccio per conto mio, poche forse quanto le dita di una mano le persone chemi hanno visto piangere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Io avevo inteso il pianto inaspettato (o forse avevo voluto intenderlo così...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   quello che che ci fa scoprire parti di noi.
Mi commuovono i canti corali spontanei...ricordo l'Internazionale alla morte di Berlinguer (per il quale non provavo affetto) perché esprimeva un sentimento condiviso.
Mi sono commossa per Bella ciao ad alcune manifestazioni.
Ma mi hanno a volte commosso pure i cori da stadio...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi commuovono alcuni momenti di cartoni animati: il saluto finale in Pocahontas, la Sirenetta che sogna un futuro diverso.
Mi commuove regolarmente la campanella che segnala che un angelo ha messo le ali ne "La vita è meravigliosa" e "non si può stare sempre a guardare" alla fine di "Tutti a casa"


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

che romanticone del piffero che siamo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

io sto piangendo da stamattina come ho acceso il forum


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> ieri sera.
> 
> Ieri sera sotto la doccia ho pianto come un bambino.
> 
> Dieci minuti di sano pianto liberatorio.


 
nn te la prendere irresponsabile, ma la battuta mi viene spontanea...

Kevin Spacey sotto la doccia faceva altro.....con le tue carenze poi....


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ho pianto poche sere fa rigurdando alla tele il film A.I. - intelligenza artificiale di Spielberg


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

Rispondendo per bene alla domanda di Alex, posso dire di aver pianto guardando i palazzi di Dubai Marina. Sarà stata la loro imponenza, sarà stato il vento caldo (era aprile), sarà stato che era la prima vacanzina col mio compagno, ma sotto di loro mi si sono riempiti gli occhi di lacrime.... Ma piansi anche il giorno dopo, davanti al Burj Al Arab....

View attachment 2040

View attachment 2039


----------



## Old irresponsabile (28 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> nn te la prendere irresponsabile, ma la battuta mi viene spontanea...
> 
> Kevin Spacey sotto la doccia faceva altro.....con le tue carenze poi....


rettifico, dieci minuti fà, in ufficio, davanti al pc...


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> rettifico, dieci minuti fà, in ufficio, davanti al pc...


----------



## MK (28 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che poi è tutto tranne che un film sul sesso...
> ha commosso anche me.




























  quoto.


----------



## Nordica (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ho pianto poche sere fa rigurdando alla tele il film A.I. - intelligenza artificiale di Spielberg


 
cara! veramente!

anche io! 
mi sono letteralmente rovinata piangendo quando lui incontro' sua madre! e pure l'avevo già visto!


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> cara! veramente!
> 
> anche io!
> mi sono letteralmente rovinata piangendo quando lui incontro' sua madre! e pure l'avevo già visto!


Anche io l'avevo già visto (e già pianto).
Che bravo il bambino! Lo stesso del "Sesto Senso" se non sbaglio


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche io l'avevo già visto (e già pianto).
> Che bravo il bambino! Lo stesso del "Sesto Senso" se non sbaglio


Haley Joel Osment....nomination all'oscar per il sesto senso a soli 12 anni!! 
Ha lavorato anche in forrest gump...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

Posto che detesto commuovermi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Più invecchio, peggio è.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Se qualcuno lamentava la mancanza di Freddie M. (che condivido in toto!) non vi dico cosa provo verso il nostro, e dico *nostro*, Fabrizio.

Mi basta vedere una foto eh?
Piango come una fontana. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Piango con alcune canzoni, non c'è niente da fare.

Con qualche libro.

Piango con praticamente qualunque film in cui nasca un bambino o muoia un animale.
Piango sui lieti fine e sulle speranze.

Piango sulle manifestazioni umane di massa, quando vedi che c'è uno spirito comune ... _perché con accanto questo slancio ognuno era come più di se stesso, era come due persone in una. Da una parte la personale fatica quotidiana e dall’altra il senso di appartenenza a una razza che voleva spiccare il volo per cambiare veramente la vita..._ avete presente?

E poi, come ha già detto qualcuno... piango davanti alle navi.
Non da guerra eh. Le navi.

Le navi che si sono portate via i miei nonni.
Le navi che si sono portate via l'uomo che ho tanto amato.
I transatlantici.
I giganti del mare che ci vedono salutare dalla banchina; piango all'odore della nafta, al grasso delle cime.
Piango come un bambino.
E le amo da matti!


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Haley Joel Osment....nomination all'oscar per il sesto senso a soli 12 anni!!
> Ha lavorato anche in forrest gump...[/quote]
> 
> Vero. Era il figlio.
> Ecco, anche per quel film mi sono commossa


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Posto che detesto commuovermi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che belle che siamo però..


----------



## Nordica (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche io l'avevo già visto (e già pianto).
> Che bravo il bambino! Lo stesso del "Sesto Senso" se non sbaglio


 
si infatti, mi sa che lo fanno vedere presto, mi sembra di avere visto la pubblicità! ma quello lo ho visto più di due volte!

ciao!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Ottobre 2008)

'Io non ho paura.'
Ero una fontana......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Posto che detesto commuovermi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Piango al concerto del Primo maggio quando cantano La storia siamo noi.
Piango a ogni ciclo quando leggo ai bambini L'aquilone e L'infinito e piango e ho i brividi quando gli insegno Fratelli d'Italia, Bella ciao, La storia siamo noi, Avrai


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> 'Io non ho paura.'
> Ero una fontana......


 il finale di quel film  ha commosso pure me


----------



## Verena67 (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> cara! veramente!
> 
> anche io!
> mi sono letteralmente rovinata piangendo quando lui incontro' sua madre! e pure l'avevo già visto!


AI è MOSTRUOSO.

E' il film che fa piu' piangere della storia del cinema!!!!!!


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> AI è MOSTRUOSO.
> 
> E' il film che fa piu' piangere della storia del cinema!!!!!!


E' perchè fa leva sui sentimenti materni 
Anche i film dove muoiono o soffrono gli animali sono da fazzoletto...


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che belle che siamo però..








 ... non dire così che mi commuovo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> AI è MOSTRUOSO.
> 
> E' il film che fa piu' piangere della storia del cinema!!!!!!


AI riduce uno straccio ...ma ce ne sono molti che commuovono.
Ma mi sembra normale.
Non mi sembra normale se piango per "Ninna nanna del chicco di caffè" cantata da mia figlia ...ancora adesso e non solo quando l'ha imparata all'asilo..  

	
	
		
		
	


	








O per "Cinque matitine colorate" o "E' meglio Mario" o "Lo stelliere" ...Lo Zecchino d'oro mi strazia... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma anche qualche De Gregori ...


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

L'ultima volta che ho pianto veramente come una bimba è stata natale scorso, quando mia sorella maggiore ha fatto riversare su un dvd un vecchissimo filmino di mio papà e mia mamma sposati da poco e con la prima figlia appena nata.
Per mio padre le sensazioni sono state incredibili perché non lo vedevo..muoversi, non vedevo i suoi occhi e il suo sorriso da 32 anni..una sensazione assolutamente unica che mi ha fatto aprire i rubinetti per mezz'ora.
Poi ho visto mia madre a 27 anni..bellissima, con un viso di una dolcezza incredibile mentre stringe il ditino minuscolo di mia sorella appena nata-
Senza contare che come musica di sottofondo ha fatto mettere una canzone di Elton john che mi farebbe piangere anche come sottofondo di  blob...(non mi viene il titolo).

E poi ogni tanto mi faccio qualche lacrimuccia per la sfiga di questi ultimi mesi..ma quella è un'altra storia.


----------



## Old atopos (28 Ottobre 2008)

Mi sono commossa, tanto, sabato a Roma alla manifestazione  
"....quando vedi che c'è uno spirito comune ... _perché con accanto questo slancio ognuno era come più di se stesso..."_


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> L'ultima volta che ho pianto veramente come una bimba è stata natale scorso, quando mia sorella maggiore ha fatto riversare su un dvd un vecchissimo filmino di mio papà e mia mamma sposati da poco e con la prima figlia appena nata.
> Per mio padre le sensazioni sono state incredibili perché non lo vedevo..muoversi, non vedevo i suoi occhi e il suo sorriso da 32 anni..una sensazione assolutamente unica che mi ha fatto aprire i rubinetti per mezz'ora.
> Poi ho visto mia madre a 27 anni..bellissima, con un viso di una dolcezza incredibile mentre stringe il ditino minuscolo di mia sorella appena nata-
> Senza contare che come musica di sottofondo ha fatto mettere una canzone di Elton john che mi farebbe piangere anche come sottofondo di blob...(non mi viene il titolo).
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> L'ultima volta che ho pianto veramente come una bimba è stata natale scorso, quando mia sorella maggiore ha fatto riversare su un dvd un vecchissimo filmino di mio papà e mia mamma sposati da poco e con la prima figlia appena nata.
> Per mio padre le sensazioni sono state incredibili perché non lo vedevo..muoversi, non vedevo i suoi occhi e il suo sorriso da 32 anni..una sensazione assolutamente unica che mi ha fatto aprire i rubinetti per mezz'ora.
> Poi ho visto mia madre a 27 anni..bellissima, con un viso di una dolcezza incredibile mentre stringe il ditino minuscolo di mia sorella appena nata-
> Senza contare che come musica di sottofondo ha fatto mettere una canzone di Elton john che mi farebbe piangere anche come sottofondo di blob...(non mi viene il titolo).
> ...





Brugola ha detto:


>


 E' questa?

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' questa?
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8


mi sembra di sì


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non mi sembra normale se piango per "Ninna nanna del chicco di caffè" cantata da mia figlia ...ancora adesso e non solo quando l'ha imparata all'asilo..


la so anch'io!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma è vecchissima!! la cantavo da grullina


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

bhè..io ho pianto quando mi è nato il semino.
piccolo, tenero, impettito


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

E questa?
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZBfnccgNB0&feature=related


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

vabbè dai...allora metti pure candle in the wind che così  raggiungiamo irresponsabile al 4° piano...


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> AI riduce uno straccio ...ma ce ne sono molti che commuovono.
> Ma mi sembra normale.
> Non mi sembra normale se piango per "Ninna nanna del chicco di caffè" cantata da mia figlia ...ancora adesso e non solo quando l'ha imparata all'asilo..
> 
> ...


 
anch'io piango con la mia quando cantiamo la ninna nanna del chicco di caffè!!!! soprattutto quando mi accarezza dicendo "*ma ti sei la mamma e nn dormi mai"!!!*


----------



## Nordica (28 Ottobre 2008)

adesso non mi va più di pensarci.....


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' questa?
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=mTa8U0Wa0q8


ecco, anche questa mi fa piangere.... fa parte della colonna snora del mio attuale amore....


----------



## Nordica (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bhè..io ho pianto quando mi è nato il semino.
> piccolo, tenero, impettito


 
anche io, quando ho visto quella piccola testolina....


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> anch'io piango con la mia quando cantiamo la ninna nanna del chicco di caffè!!!! soprattutto quando mi accarezza dicendo "*ma ti sei la mamma e nn dormi mai"!!!*


Anche io, anche io!
Adoro quella canzone, gliela canto tutte le volte che lo metto a nanna.
Lui, dopo la favola mi chiede: "e adesso chicco caffè!".
Anche stella stellina mi commuove...me la cantava la mia mamma...


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> anche io, quando ho visto quella piccola testolina....


ma dai??


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma dai??


 Secondo me intendete due semini diversi...


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> anch'io piango con la mia quando cantiamo la ninna nanna del chicco di caffè!!!! soprattutto quando mi accarezza dicendo "*ma ti sei la mamma e nn dormi mai"!!!*





Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche io, anche io!
> Adoro quella canzone, gliela canto tutte le volte che lo metto a nanna.
> Lui, dopo la favola mi chiede: "e adesso chicco caffè!".
> Anche stella stellina mi commuove...me la cantava la mia mamma...


che attempate romanticone!!!


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che attempate romanticone!!!


Attempata sarai tu!
Io sono solo romanticona


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

*il semino è sempre il semino*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Secondo me intendete due semini diversi...


dici?


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dici?


 Dico di si


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dico di si


cmq attempatella mia...quella  canzone è dei tempi nostri sai??


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq attempatella mia...quella canzone è dei tempi nostri sai??


Lo so, lo so...
Pensa che ieri mia madre mi ha portato a casa uno scatolone zeppo di cose mie di quando ero bambina (stanno traslocando)...avevo le lacrime agli occhi quando ho ritrovato i miei vecchi robot, le mie musicassette, e i miei trasferelli della carica dei 101. Adesso i trasferelli manco esistono più :-(


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Dico di si


Noooo!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so...
> Pensa che ieri mia madre mi ha portato a casa uno scatolone zeppo di cose mie di quando ero bambina (stanno traslocando)...avevo le lacrime agli occhi quando ho rotrovato i miei vecchi robot, le mie musicassette, e i miei trasferelli della carica dei 101. Adesso i trasferelli manco esistono più :-(


io mi son presa i formaggini mio sperando di trovarci dentro quei personaggi della walt disnety imbottiti e adesivi..niente...non li fanno più


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so...
> Pensa che ieri mia madre mi ha portato a casa uno scatolone zeppo di cose mie di quando ero bambina (stanno traslocando)...avevo le lacrime agli occhi quando ho ritrovato i miei vecchi robot, le mie musicassette, e i miei trasferelli della carica dei 101. Adesso i trasferelli manco esistono più :-(


i trasferelli sono preistoria.
ma tu giocavi coi robot?


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

che giornata malinconica
non mi taglio le vene giusto per non sporcare


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io mi son presa i formaggini mio sperando di trovarci dentro quei personaggi della walt disnety imbottiti e adesivi..niente...non li fanno più


No... i gommini della mio no, ti prego!


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> che giornata malinconica
> non mi taglio le vene giusto per non sporcare


 
io aspetto stasera sul tappeto di casa che tanto è già rosso


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> i trasferelli sono preistoria.
> ma tu giocavi coi robot?


 Certo.
Ne avevo un sacco. Con tutti gli accessori...i "componenti" 
Poi adoravo i dinosauri e i mostri preistorici.
In compenso detestavo i cicciobello e le barbie.
Credo di essere un maschio mancato


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

e il gas costa troppo


----------



## ranatan (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No... i gommini della mio no, ti prego!


Si...piango!!
E chi si ricorda i regalini delle merendine del mulino bianco? Le gommine?
E i salvapunta che si trovavano nelle patatine?
Boh...che nostalgia.
Ieri sera ero malinconca e dopo aver visto tutte quelle vecchie cose mi è venuta voglia di andare a casa dei miei e passare la serata accoccolata su mia madre


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e il gas costa troppo


 
la tempiata contro lo spigolo di un mobile ti pare volgare?


----------



## Nordica (28 Ottobre 2008)

*Brugola*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Secondo me intendete due semini diversi...


 


















sorry!

io parlavo del mio piccolo grande amore, mio figlio...........



















ho capito solo adesso................


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> sorry!
> 
> io parlavo del mio piccolo grande amore, mio figlio...........
> 
> ...


ogni semino è bello a mamma sua!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> la tempiata contro lo spigolo di un mobile ti pare volgare?


 scherzi? 
mi ci vedi dentro la bara.bella, altera e diafana ...
con un bernoccolo che pare un'antenna satellitare?
che volgarità


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Attempata sarai tu!
> Io sono solo romanticona


 
esatto!!


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> scherzi?
> mi ci vedi dentro la bara.bella, altera e diafana ...
> con un bernoccolo che pare un'antenna satellitare?
> che volgarità


hai ragione.
non è chic


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so...
> Pensa che ieri mia madre mi ha portato a casa uno scatolone zeppo di cose mie di quando ero bambina (stanno traslocando)...avevo le lacrime agli occhi quando ho ritrovato i miei vecchi robot, le mie musicassette, e i miei trasferelli della carica dei 101. Adesso i trasferelli manco esistono più :-(


oddio rana, nn cominciamo perchè mi si apre il rubinetto!!
i trasferelli.....e quelli dei puffi?? mamma mia....


----------



## Old mirtilla (28 Ottobre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si...piango!!
> E chi si ricorda i regalini delle merendine del mulino bianco? Le gommine?
> E i salvapunta che si trovavano nelle patatine?
> Boh...che nostalgia.
> Ieri sera ero malinconca e dopo aver visto tutte quelle vecchie cose mi è venuta voglia di andare a casa dei miei e passare la serata accoccolata su mia madre


 
ARRRGGGHHHHHHH BASTA!!!


----------



## Old matilde (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ogni semino è bello a mamma sua!!


----------



## Nordica (28 Ottobre 2008)

*Per Ranatan*

Per te...


http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv9HUxik9qo


pensavo ti servisse oggi.....


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

*babbione mie*

.


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

Si... veramente... Io credo che negli anni mia mamma abbia elegantemente pattumato i nostri giochi.
Forse è stata graziata qualche barbie, i lego...

Il sapientino...


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

non e' che piango pero' ho trovato un sito dove ci sono tutti gli spot televisivi degli anni 80......e quando vedo alcuni spot che ricordo bene nonostante la mia tenerissima eta' (tipo quello di big jim o della playmobil) un piccolo groppino di nostalgia mi sale......


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> non e' che piango pero' ho trovato un sito dove ci sono tutti gli spot televisivi degli anni 80......e quando vedo alcuni spot che ricordo bene nonostante la mia tenerissima eta' (tipo quello di big jim o della playmobil) un piccolo *groppino *di nostalgia mi sale......


grappino intendevi ..


----------



## Minerva (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Si... veramente... Io credo che negli anni mia mamma abbia elegantemente pattumato i nostri giochi.
> Forse è stata graziata qualche barbie, i lego...
> 
> Il sapientino...


 beh se continuate si taglia la testa al toro: affogo direttamente dentro le vostre lacrime


che è très chic!


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> grappino intendevi ..


 non bevo superalcolici....solo  birra


----------



## La Lupa (28 Ottobre 2008)

Tiè, beccatevi questo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Comunque... ieri ho visto uno spot dove si vedeva il telefono pubblico a gettoni e ammetto di essermi ammagonata...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tiè, beccatevi questo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 santo cielo, ce l'avevo!!!
E che dolci!!!!!


----------



## brugola (28 Ottobre 2008)

e tu beccati questi!!


----------



## Old Alexantro (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tiè, beccatevi questo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi ricordo che le mie amichette dell'asilo avevano un giochino simile e i dolci venivano una schifezza unica.........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Tiè, beccatevi questo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anch'io!!!


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

Io piango ogni volta che li vedo in tibbu'  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















E dico: Povera Italia!


----------



## Old Buscopann (28 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io x lui
> avevo 13 anni quando mori' ma ero malato nel vero senso della parola x Senna.....
> piansi come un vitello x 2 giorni di fila e purtroppo quel giorno ero pure a Imola
> di li' in poi ho praticamente smesso di seguire la formula1


Credo di aver pianto solo per amore. Ci sono state tante situazioni in cui le lacrime stavano per sgorgare ma le ho ricacciate sempre giù. Tendo a interiorizzare molto i  pianti e la cosa devo dire che non mi fa bene perchè metabolizzo molto più lentamente. E' come se un'emozione o un patema non si sfogasse.
Adesso che ci penso mi è venuto in mente che una volta ho pianto per un film..Un film nemmeno così emozionante..Però mi fece piangere. Era una storia vera: Seabiscuit. La storia di un cavallo che negli anni della depressione fece innamorare l'America

Buscopann


----------



## Old atopos (28 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me fanno ridere... fino alle lacrime


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

atopos ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > A me fanno ridere... fino alle lacrime
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> uando l'ha imparata all'asilo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti mando mia figlia


----------



## Old atopos (28 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> atopos ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Guarda che c'e' poco da ridere ... aspetta, aspe'
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io l'ho trovato una cagata pazzesca


amen sorella....


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

atopos ha detto:


> Mari' ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Infatti,  in lacrime finisce!
> ...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io x lui
> avevo 13 anni quando mori' ma ero malato nel vero senso della parola x Senna.....
> piansi come un vitello x 2 giorni di fila e purtroppo quel giorno ero pure a Imola
> di li' in poi ho praticamente smesso di seguire la formula1


ho pianto tanto e all'improvviso davanti alla nike di samotracia e alla stele di rosetta; non ci credevo che erano davanti a me.....
mi son sentita piccina piccina....


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Ottobre 2008)

Per un libro quest'estate: l'eleganza del riccio...e non mi era mai successo prima

Per i film mai

Per il resto solo quando la morte di persone care mi ha colpito da vicino (un paio di  volte da che ricordo)...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Per un libro quest'estate: l'eleganza del riccio...e non mi era mai successo prima*
> 
> Per i film mai
> 
> Per il resto solo quando la morte di persone care mi ha colpito da vicino (un paio di  volte da che ricordo)...
















  ma dai..........


----------



## Old alesera (30 Ottobre 2008)

io piango quando vedo quanto sia fragile l'umanità....

un profugo che rovista nei rifiuti

mio fratello che si sbatte per i figli

i miei amici che lottano per il mutuo

How to disappear completely dei RadioHead

Into the wild, Non ti muovere, Crash e mille altri film

mi commuove Pallina quando ronfa

mia madre che sta sul divano ingiallita dalla tv

in ospedale gli anziani soli

mi commuove l'umanità


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mi commuove l'umanità


io davanti all'umanità faccio tutto tranne che commuovermi..


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*mi han fatto piangere*

in ordine sparso...

mi ha fatto piangere la Lupa......, Ranatan, con Brugola e Minerva ridevo in contemporanea,( Freddi...ma daiii 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

Persa...

insomma...parto facilmente..ma in silenzio.



ps.siete proprio belle.

Se un uomo piange..beh...lo ammetto...mi siolgo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 come pure se vedo una donna...

se vedo un bambino non ne parliamo...serei capace di  fare qualsiasi cosa...(x un pianto non di capriccio ovviamente )


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*mi han fatto piangere*

in ordine sparso...

mi ha fatto piangere la Lupa......, Ranatan, con Brugola e Minerva ridevo in contemporanea,( Freddi...ma daiii 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  

Persa...

insomma...parto facilmente..ma in silenzio.



ps.siete proprio belle.

Se un uomo piange..beh...lo ammetto...mi siolgo. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 come pure se vedo una donna...

se vedo un bambino non ne parliamo...serei capace di  fare qualsiasi cosa...(x un pianto non di capriccio ovviamente )


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*brava...hai ragione!*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ho pianto tanto e all'improvviso davanti alla nike di samotracia e alla stele di rosetta; non ci credevo che erano davanti a me.....
> mi son sentita piccina piccina....


 

oh....si...davanti" al Bello" emanuelle non ne parliamo...


atttraverso la Mosica..poi...vabbè--qui siamo nella patologia per me.


----------



## Old alesera (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io davanti all'umanità faccio tutto tranne che commuovermi..



bisogna saper vedere dove e come è tale


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ogni semino è bello a mamma sua!!


madonna ate che ti farei...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*ranatan..ma*



Ranatan ha detto:


> Lo so, lo so...
> Pensa che ieri mia madre mi ha portato a casa uno scatolone zeppo di cose mie di quando ero bambina (stanno traslocando)...avevo le lacrime agli occhi quando ho ritrovato i miei vecchi robot, le mie musicassette, e i miei trasferelli della carica dei 101. Adesso i trasferelli manco esistono più :-(


basta!


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> bisogna saper vedere dove e come è tale


se ti riferisci a chi soffre veramente ok ma io oggi come oggi sono terrorizzata, schifata, disgustata da gran parte dell'umanità.
So che è tristissimo ma è così.
Sai che oramai ogni mattina , finito di leggere il giornale o piango o m'incasso?


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*asu*



> Sai che oramai ogni mattina , finito di leggere il giornale o piango o m'incasso?


[/QUOTE]


anche io...è troppo.


----------



## Old alesera (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ti riferisci a chi soffre veramente ok ma io oggi come oggi sono terrorizzata, schifata, disgustata da gran parte dell'umanità.
> So che è tristissimo ma è così.
> Sai che oramai ogni mattina , finito di leggere il giornale o piango o m'incasso?



è comunque una reazione!!! bene!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> oh....si...davanti" al Bello" emanuelle non ne parliamo...
> 
> 
> atttraverso la Mosica..poi...vabbè--qui siamo nella patologia per me.


 micia bella, ciao...come stai?
davanti al bello....non so se riesco a farmi capire, ma osservare certe immagini sui libri per anni e poi trovartele davanti....ti dà l'idea della tua piccolezza dinanzi all'infinità di certe cose.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

anche io...è troppo.[/quote]

sto pensando di non farmelo arrivare più.
Fare per un po' lo struzzo.
D'altronde non posso cominciare la giornata con il cervello pregno di merdate...
nun se po' fà


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> micia bella, ciao...come stai?
> davanti al bello....non so se riesco a farmi capire, ma osservare certe immagini sui libri per anni e poi trovartele davanti....ti dà l'idea della tua piccolezza dinanzi all'infinità di certe cose.


 
sto benino grazie emanuelle...sul resto condivido tutto...siamo insetti...zero...appiccicati con lo sputo....e piango davanti a ste cose perchè mi rendo conto anche di  quanto sia magnifico, doloroso a volte da parte di tutti dare un senso alla nostra ***** di vita attraverso _quella_ espressione piuttosto che ad un altra ...insomma...siamo insetti che si danno da fare..operai per inventarsi una Vita...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*Asu*



Asudem ha detto:


> anche io...è troppo.





> sto pensando di non farmelo arrivare più.
> Fare per un po' lo struzzo.
> D'altronde non posso cominciare la giornata con il cervello pregno di merdate...
> nun se po' fà


[/QUOTE]


non faresti male...almeno puoi scegliere se aprirlo oppure rifiutarti..


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

ah..lo dico...vi ho tediato e mo' vi informo pubblicamente.

Ho scelto di rimanere nell'altra regione...e ieri..dopo una litigata dove ho preso un paio di cose sul suo scrittoio del *****( in direzione ) e le ho fatte volare... credo proprio di avere fatto la scelta giusta.e ho fatto un pianto che mi uscivano dalle orecchie...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*ale*



alesera ha detto:


> io piango quando vedo quanto sia fragile l'umanità....
> 
> un profugo che rovista nei rifiuti
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah..lo dico...vi ho tediato e mo' vi informo pubblicamente.
> 
> Ho scelto di rimanere nell'altra regione...e ieri..dopo una litigata dove ho preso un paio di cose sul suo scrittoio del *****( in direzione ) e le ho fatte volare... credo proprio di avere fatto la scelta giusta.e ho fatto un pianto che mi uscivano dalle orecchie...


brava micè, hai fatto la cosa giusta.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brava micè, hai fatto la cosa giusta.


















si...hai ragione...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si...hai ragione...


----------



## Old alesera (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


senza speranza?


----------



## Grande82 (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah..lo dico...vi ho tediato e mo' vi informo pubblicamente.
> 
> Ho scelto di rimanere nell'altra regione...e ieri..dopo una litigata dove ho preso un paio di cose sul suo scrittoio del *****( in direzione ) e le ho fatte volare... credo proprio di avere fatto la scelta giusta.e ho fatto un pianto che mi uscivano dalle orecchie...


 Santo cielo, non me l'aspettavo!!!
Carramba!!!!
brava brava brava!!!!!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*ale*



alesera ha detto:


> senza speranza?


ma quale speranza possiamo avere caro Ale 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...proprio ora due notizie:


un bimbo di 14 mesi muore perch' quei disgraziati dei genitori lasciano in giro del METADONE.notizia di ora.

Due bimbi trovati nel cassonetto, uno di dieci anni, due fratellini...quella era loro abitazione...notizia oramai vecchia di ieri..


a caserta hanno acchiappato una cinquantina di medici avvocati tutti coinvolti in una mega truffa a danno delle assicuazioni...simulavano incidenti e si mettevano in tasca milioni di euro..

mo'..ora...in tutta onesta'...che ***** ci abbiamo da ridere se non per disperazione?


----------



## La Lupa (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah..lo dico...vi ho tediato e mo' vi informo pubblicamente.
> 
> Ho scelto di rimanere nell'altra regione...e ieri..dopo una litigata dove ho preso un paio di cose sul suo scrittoio del *****( in direzione ) e le ho fatte volare... credo proprio di avere fatto la scelta giusta.e ho fatto un pianto che mi uscivano dalle orecchie...


Evvai!
Graaaaaaande Micia!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








E che si fotta.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

*grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Santo cielo, non me l'aspettavo!!!
> Carramba!!!!
> brava brava brava!!!!!!!


 














bel colpo di scena eh....non me lo aspettavo nemmeno io a dire la verità Grande...ma basta ascoltare il proprio corpo quando fai scelte importanti...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Evvai!
> Graaaaaaande Micia!
> 
> 
> ...


ma alla grande...

e non esculdo che il prossimo anno ci vada a vivere in emilia...con mio figlio..cosi si fotte 2 volte finalmente.

grazie lupa.


----------



## La Lupa (30 Ottobre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma alla grande...
> 
> e non esculdo che il prossimo anno ci vada a vivere in emilia...con mio figlio..cosi si fotte 2 volte finalmente.
> 
> grazie lupa.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Ottobre 2008)

BRAVISSIMA MICIO!!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io x lui
> avevo 13 anni quando mori' ma ero malato nel vero senso della parola x Senna.....
> piansi come un vitello x 2 giorni di fila e purtroppo quel giorno ero pure a Imola
> di li' in poi ho praticamente smesso di seguire la formula1


ù

venti minuti fa: mi hanno chiamata dal centro dove ho fatto fare una serie di esami incrociati al mio cucciolo e mi hanno detto che non ha la leucemia


----------



## Old tormentata79 (31 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io x lui
> avevo 13 anni quando mori' ma ero malato nel vero senso della parola x Senna.....
> piansi come un vitello x 2 giorni di fila e purtroppo quel giorno ero pure a Imola
> di li' in poi ho praticamente smesso di seguire la formula1


 
Per un lutto in famiglia..........


----------



## Verena67 (31 Ottobre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> ù
> 
> venti minuti fa: mi hanno chiamata dal centro dove ho fatto fare una serie di esami incrociati al mio cucciolo e mi hanno detto che non ha la leucemia



CAVOLI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ma sempre cose pesanti tu, eh....!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










CHE BELLA NOTIZIA!!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (31 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> CAVOLI!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vere, Dio non ci manda quello che non possiamo sopportare o ci ricompensa poi con qualcosa di grandioso. A 33 anni il mio bilancio è in attivo, di poco, ma in attivo: ho avuto bruttissimi dolori, di quelli che ti atterrano, ma le gioie hanno in parte compensato; non dimentico nulla , ma cerco di guardare avanti, non ho da pensare solo a me stessa.


----------



## Old Alexantro (31 Ottobre 2008)

tormentata79 ha detto:


> Per un lutto in famiglia..........


 quelli sono ovvi.....
intendevo apparte delusioni d'amore e appunto casi estremi tipo lutti in famiglia......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ah..lo dico...vi ho tediato e mo' vi informo pubblicamente.
> 
> Ho scelto di rimanere nell'altra regione...e ieri..dopo una litigata dove ho preso un paio di cose sul suo scrittoio del *****( in direzione ) e le ho fatte volare... credo proprio di avere fatto la scelta giusta.e ho fatto un pianto che mi uscivano dalle orecchie...


Me lo auguravo...


----------



## Old tormentata79 (2 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quelli sono ovvi.....
> intendevo apparte delusioni d'amore e appunto casi estremi tipo lutti in famiglia......


Allora qualche mese fa quando ho dato la mia 2° tesi..ma era un pianto di gioia...


----------



## Old amarax (2 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quelli sono ovvi.....
> intendevo apparte delusioni d'amore e appunto casi estremi tipo lutti in famiglia......


 
Io piango mentre vedo i film....e, confesso, anche per alcune pubblicità... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Quella che mi fanno l'effetto più lacrimevole è...la pasta Barilla!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Io piango mentre vedo i film....e, confesso, anche per alcune pubblicità...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me fanno venire voglia di dar loro fuoco.


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me fanno venire voglia di dar loro fuoco.



AHAHAH


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Novembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a me fanno venire voglia di dar loro fuoco.


pure a me...non so se sia peggio barilla o mulinetto bianco dei miei cojoni


----------



## brugola (3 Novembre 2008)

oh racchione!!!
sono dei capolavori!!


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> oh racchione!!!
> sono dei capolavori!!


e io brucerei il regista. ma mica tutto in una volta... ma un po' alla volta e mentre sta riprendendo le scene del mulino e della pasta.


----------



## Old Alexantro (3 Novembre 2008)

il piu bello degli spot barilla era la bimba che trovava il gattino x strada sotto la pioggia..... e poi lo portava a casa....non si vedeva il finale ma era probabile che la bimba stessa cuocesse il gattino assieme alla pasta....col consenso dei genitori


----------



## Mari' (3 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> il piu bello degli spot barilla era la bimba che trovava il gattino x strada sotto la pioggia..... e poi lo portava a casa....non si vedeva il finale ma era probabile che la bimba stessa cuocesse il gattino assieme alla pasta....col consenso dei genitori


----------

